
Privacy group seeks last-minute Kavanaugh delay, citing extraordinary disclosure - notscj
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/policy/courts/privacy-group-seeks-last-minute-brett-kavanaugh-delay-citing-extraordinary-new-disclosure
======
tessi3r
Can someone flag this garbage?

